# طاقية الإخفاء لم تعد خيالاً علمياً بل واقعاً تم تنفيذه !



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

في عالم النانوتكنولوجي: طاقية الإخفاء لم تعد خيالاً علمياً بل واقعاً تم تنفيذه !​ 











يبدو الخبر غريباً للغاية لكن في عالم العجائب الذي نعيش فيه اليوم لم  يعد هناك فارق بين الخيال العلمي والحقيقة، فتخيلوا أن العلماء في جامعة  تكساس الأمريكية استطاعوا تطوير رداء يمكنه إخفاء أي شيء أسفله!!
لا  أتحدث عن مشهد من فيلم هاري بوتر بل تجربة علمية حقيقية استطاع العلماء  فيها إخفاء أجسام حقيقية بالفعل، وإليكم بدايةً فيديو التجربة:


[YOUTUBE]Nfnbj9r1-2I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




مدهش ما يستطيع العلم إنجازه وكلمة السر هنا هي : *النانو تكنولوجي*
فباستخدام  شرائح من الأنابيب الكربونية فائقة الصغر (أنابيب نانو-كربونية) يتم “طيّ”  مسار الضوء حول الجسم المراد إخفاؤه فيبدو وكأن الضوء قد مر من خلاله دون  أي وجود له!
 ومثال ذلك نراه في الصحراء حين ينقل لنا السراب أشياء توجد على مسافات بعيدة بسبب انكسار الضوء.










أي أن كل ما تحتاجه هو ارتداء ثياب مصنوعة من هذه المادة لتختفي تماماً عن الأنظار كما يحدث في أفلام الخيال العلمي!
لازالت  التجربة حتى اللحظة محصورة على المعمل ولا تصلح إلا في ظروف معملية خاصة،  إلا أن العلماء في جامعة دالاس يعملون على تطويرها لتصلح للاستخدام خارج  المعمل!
 لا أجد لهذه التكنولوجيا الغريبة استخداماً “مفيداً” في حياتنا  وتبدو الكلمة الأدق في وصفها هي أنها “مخفية”، لكنه علم سيصبح واقعاً  نعيشه شئنا أم أبينا، فكيف يمكن أن تستخدم هذه التكنولوجيا برأيكم؟


مصادر: 1, 2​


----------



## rania79 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

واوووووووووووووووووووووو معقولة دى
انجاز هايل بجد


----------



## prayer heartily (13 نوفمبر 2011)

اتمني لو وصلوا فيها جامد تستخدم في الخير مش في شيء شر 
شكرا


----------



## MAJI (13 نوفمبر 2011)

اختراع مذهل وغريب جدا
شكرا للخبر
الرب يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا ف رأيى انه اختراع كارثه بكل المقاييس لو تم تداوله و استخدامه خارج المعمل *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*فكرته حلوه فعلا انما تطبيقه هيبقا وحش 
عشان الناس عمرها ماهتستعمله فى حاجه صح*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 نوفمبر 2011)

وانا معاكي يا دونا
لان ممكن ناس كتير تستخدمه وتعمل بيه بلاوي من غير ما تتعرف ولا يتحس بيها لانها باختصار مخفية
لازم الاكتشاف ده يفضل جوه المعمل
كل اكتشاف بيكون سلاح ذو حدين
بس بيتهيألي ده عيوبه اكتر من مميزاته
بس بصراحة عجبتني دماغ الناس اللي وصلوا للاكتشاف ده
تسلم ايدك يا مارو
ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## monygirl (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*بس اكيد مش زى بتاعة عصفور 
هههههههههههههههه 
ميرسى على الموضوع حلو كتير​*


----------



## marcelino (14 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> واوووووووووووووووووووووو معقولة دى
> انجاز هايل بجد



ثانكس رانيا مرورك​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا نفسى فى واحدة تخفينى عن الدنيا خالص *
*حلو الموضوع يامارسو*


----------



## MAJI (14 نوفمبر 2011)

هو الجهاز المستخدم للاخفاء (الطاقية) سيفضح الامر 
يعني لايمكن استخدامه بالخفاء 
فاطمأنوا


----------



## marcelino (14 نوفمبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> اتمني لو وصلوا فيها جامد تستخدم في الخير مش في شيء شر
> شكرا




ثانكس نورت​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً مافيش اختراع نعرف بية افكار الناس وبالذات اليومين دول


----------



## elamer1000 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*تمام انا اعرف ده من فترة وفيه عوامل كتير وبصعوبة جدا الاختفاء مش بالسهولة اللى تتخيلوها

+++*​


----------



## magedrn (15 نوفمبر 2011)

وانا راى من راى دونا لو طاقية الاخفاء تم تدولها فى السوق السوادة او الاسواق عمتا هاتبقى سبب كارثة ومصيبة بكل المقاييس فعلا لكن كاكتشاف للبشرية هو انجاز طبعا


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 نوفمبر 2011)

:w00t::w00t::w00t:
ايه ده
الدنيا بقيت غريبه كده ليه​


----------



## أنجيلا (15 نوفمبر 2011)

م*ليش دعووووووووة
عاااااااااااااااااااااااايزة وحده منها*:spor22:


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا ف رأيى انه اختراع كارثه بكل المقاييس لو تم تداوله و استخدامه خارج المعمل *



i completely agree:hlp:​


----------



## staregypt (15 نوفمبر 2011)

_شكرا للموضوع 
لكن..........
كل الاختراعات الهائلة والمذهلة
كانت لصالح البشرية فى البداية 
وبعدها.............
تصبح سبب تدمير ودمار البشرية
ربنا يستر من هذا الاكتشاف
_
:a82::a82:​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*وماله
حتى لما نخطط لسرقة البنك محدش يكتشفنا 
*


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> اختراع مذهل وغريب جدا
> شكرا للخبر
> الرب يباركك




ثانكس مرورك نورت​


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك
موضوع راائع​


----------

